# Liegts am Laptop



## luinarda (3. Dezember 2008)

Gute morgen liebe Sorgen...

Gestern bin ich nachm WoW spielen deprimiert ins Bett. Grund meine niedrige Rate. 
Im "alten Land gings ja noch muss ich sagen kam ab und an bis 32. Manchmal auch auf 60.
Nachdem ich gestern das erste Mal im 60er Bereich war war nic mehr mit spielen. Ne Rate von 5-7, da kann man nicht mit spielen.
Dann mal paar Addons ausgemacht gings wieder mit 16-20. Dauert aber nur nen paar Min dann fällts wieder auf 5.
Hatte mal gehört das kann daran liegen das der Laptop heiss wird und seitdem habe ich so nen Kühler untendrunter.

Effekte und Grafik ist komplett runtergefahren.
Das sind die Angaben zu meinem Laptop:

Aspire 5520
AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual core
TK-55
Up to 752 MB NVIDIA GeForce 7000M
2GB DDR2
160GB HDD

Mit dem meisten Zeug kann ich nix anfangen, vielleicht kann mir ja so einer weiterhelfen.
Der Laptop ist nen Jahr alt.

LG luinarda


----------



## Altsahir (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

Ich würde sagen, es liegt an der Grafikkarte. Das ist eine relativ schwache, die sich ihren Grafikspeicher vom Hauptspeicher abzweigt. Eventuell hilft es im BIOS mal zu schauen, wieviel Speicher der Karte zugewiesen ist, aber viel Hoffnung kann ich Dir da nicht machen.

Der Grakavergleich sagt, 





> Ältere Spiele wie Fear können in minimalen Details knapp spielbar sein (Fear z.B. mit 8-35fps).



Ich denke, die Grafikverbesserungen von WLK haben bei Deinem Laptop wohl die Leistungsgrenze geknackt.

Gruß Alts


----------



## luinarda (3. Dezember 2008)

WLK hab ich noch nicht mal.
Meine das neue Land von BC. Hab ne Zeit lang net gespielt.
Blöd ist dass ich die Karte bei nem Laptop net aufrüsten kann...


----------



## IlikeCookies (3. Dezember 2008)

luinarda schrieb:


> WLK hab ich noch nicht mal.
> Meine das neue Land von BC. Hab ne Zeit lang net gespielt.
> Blöd ist dass ich die Karte bei nem Laptop net aufrüsten kann...




grafik runterstellen oder auf nen standrechner umrüsten!


----------



## luinarda (3. Dezember 2008)

Was kann ich alles noch runterstellen. Bis jetzt hab ich in der Grafikeinstellung im Interface alles aus und auf niedrig gestellt.

LG lui


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

luinarda schrieb:


> Was kann ich alles noch runterstellen. Bis jetzt hab ich in der Grafikeinstellung im Interface alles aus und auf niedrig gestellt.
> 
> LG lui



die auflösung herunterschrauben, sieht dann zwar übel aus aber du müßtest zocken können. und, die grafikkarte ist wirklich eher eine alte dampflock als ein TGV


----------



## gOOvER (3. Dezember 2008)

Du kannst auch mal schauen, ob Du net nen neueren Treiber für Deine Karte bekommst. Hat bei meinen alten Lappi auch ein wenig geholfen. Allerdings daseu Du keine Wunder erwarten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luinarda (3. Dezember 2008)

Hab ne Leistungsabfrage gemacht das kam dabei raus:

Insgesamt 3,0

Prozessor 4,7
Arbeitsspeicher 5,9
Grafik 3,3
Grafik Spiele 3,0
Primäre Festplatte 5,1

Kann damit jemand was anfangen?

LG lui


----------



## teroa (3. Dezember 2008)

luinarda schrieb:


> Hab ne Leistungsabfrage gemacht das kam dabei raus:
> 
> Insgesamt 3,0
> 
> ...



mmhh ich kann damit nix anfangen aber wie schon gesagt wurde es leigt definitiv an laptop/GK
ps:was fürn Betriebssystem nutzt du..


----------



## Dalmus (3. Dezember 2008)

Zunächst solltest Du mal testweise _alle_ Addons ausschalten und nicht nur ein paar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin seit dem Sommer glücklich mit meinem neuen Läppi, aber vorher konnte ich mit meinem alten durchaus ganz gut spielen - und das war eine wesentlich lahmere Gurke als Deiner.
Celeron mit 2Ghertz, nur 1 GB Speicher und ein recht billiger Grafik-Chip.
Beim Solospiel war das aber kein großes Problem, auch wenn's in Schatt mächtig geruckelt hat.
AV war zwar ein Krampf und auch in den 25er-Raids gingen die fps massiv runter, ansonsten gab's aber keinerlei Probleme.

Und schau auch mal was Du so an Hintergrundprozessen laufen hast, die Du eigentlich gar nicht brauchst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sonsbecker (3. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> mmhh ich kann damit nix anfangen aber wie schon gesagt wurde es leigt definitiv an laptop/GK
> ps:was fürn Betriebssystem nutzt du..



sollte wohl vista sein nach den angaben mit dem index


----------



## teroa (3. Dezember 2008)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> sollte wohl vista sein nach den angaben mit dem index




ok wenns vista ist ist es ja kein wunder ^^
vista frisst allein schon fast 1 gb ram.
so dann hat die GK noch 756 shared
dat heißt das er theoretisch grad mal 256 ram hat oder seh ich dat falsch??


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte vor nem Jahr auch mal das Problem, lag am Interface Ordner..

Zieh den einfach Mal raus bzw. deaktiviere alle Addons, und guck dann Mal wie es läuft.
Ich hab mir zwar nen neuen Rechner zugelegt, aber in meinem alten Interface-Ordner waren
über 200 MB drin, die somit auch geladen wurden, dass hat meine FPS ebenfalls auch ein Minimum beschränkt.

Wenns danach wirklich immernoch nicht geht, würde ich schätzen, dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt, ist halt nicht wirklich der Kracher
und kannst auch nicht wirklich den Bock damit abschießen, wennst verstehst was ich mein (:


_Teroa:

"ok wenns vista ist ist es ja kein wunder ^^
vista frisst allein schon fast 1 gb ram.
so dann hat die GK noch 756 shared
dat heißt das er theoretisch grad mal 256 ram hat oder seh ich dat falsch??"_

So kann man das nicht genau sagen, weil sich der RAM ja nicht abzieht, sozusagen.
Aber wenn es wirklich nur 2GB sind und du Vista mit solch einer alten Grafikkarte betreibst,
kommt das sicherlich zu Komplikationen.


----------



## luinarda (3. Dezember 2008)

Jo is Vista.
hab wenn ich spiele nix anderes laufen oder läuft da was was ich nicht sehen kann??

LG lui

Hab grad gesehen der Interface Ordner fasst ca 5.000 Dateien und ist 134 MB groß. Dann werd ich mal schauen wenn ichs aus mache wie es dann läuft. Dh. Interface komplett raus schmeissen oder wie ?


----------



## teroa (3. Dezember 2008)

Ezaron schrieb:


> dass es an der Grafikkarte liegt, ist halt nicht wirklich der Kracher
> und kannst auch nicht wirklich den Bock damit abschießen, wennst verstehst was ich mein (:



naja ich glaube dir GK ist völlig latte bei wow.
zumindest hab ich die beobachtung gemacht das sich die wow grafik mit dem AS zu tuhn hat 
als meine GK im arsch zb war musst ich mit der onbord karte spielen (verdammter sontag^^) und konnte wow trotzdem immernoch fast maximum zocken ..
als dann aber nen AS riegel im arsch war und ich nur noch 1 gb hatte musste ich die grafik runterschrauben um spielen zu könn...


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

Naja so Latte wie früher ist se jetzt auch nichtmehr ^^

Der RAM ist wie gesagt worden ist, relativ wenig, und dann noch Vista damit betreiben
is so ne Sache. An deiner Stelle würde ich wie bereits erwähnt, die Addons ausschalten und
wirklich nur das anmachen, was du sicher brauchst.


----------



## Elavain (3. Dezember 2008)

ich zocke au auf nem laptop. und wenn ich deine werte sehe:

1. zu wenig arbeitsspeicher

2. ne miese grafikkarte

versuch mal windows aero usw auszumachn. quasi alles was du ned brauchst. ebenso is es hilfreich diese neue schatten geschichte deines chars auszustellen...


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

Ach genau, hab ne Sache ganz vergessen, sorry!

Über mir hat natürlich recht, wenn du nicht auf deine Addons verzichten willst,
kannste auch einfach Mal in den Taskmanager gehen und alles ausmachen, dass
du nicht brauchst. Vorallem lohnt sich das wirklich sehr bei dir, da der Arbeitsspeicher wie
gesagt relativ niedrig ausgefallen ist, weßhalb Firefox oder selbst ICQ schon einige FPS ausmachen


----------



## realten (3. Dezember 2008)

Du kannst beim Laptop zwar keine Grafikkarte nachrüsten, wohl aber Speicher. Man braucht zwar keine High-End Graka für wow, aber deine hat so wies ausschaut keinen eigenen Speicher sondern nutzt den den Haupt RAM von deinem Teil. Genau da hast du aber eh schon bitter wenig für Vista und ich denke genau da liegt der Hase im Pfeffer.

Also

1. Speicher sparen wo es nur geht (Hintegrundprogramme etc.)
2. Die Einstellung für den Grafikchip finden und heruntersetzen was er sich abzweigt
3. Speicher nachrüsten oder 4. Anderes Betriebssystem verwenden, denn Vista braucht wirklich schon einen Haufen für sich selber. Vielleicht liegt noch irgendwo XP inner Schublade ?


----------



## discruptor (3. Dezember 2008)

luinarda schrieb:


> Hab ne Leistungsabfrage gemacht das kam dabei raus:
> 
> Insgesamt 3,0
> 
> ...



Ja das ist antürlich ne relativ niedrige Rate^^
Bei mir habe ich Insgesamt: 4.8
BEi Vista ist das so. Je mehr RAM du hast desto mehr nihmt sich davon Vista, aber ein standart wert denn er brauch nihmt er sich auch so.
D.h. du brauchst um Vista laufen lassen zu können mindestens 512Mb, dann kannst du aber keine Spiele mehr spielen.
Um gescheit Spiele, spielen zu können musst du ca. 2gb RAM haben und eine Grafikkarte die ein Hauptspeicher von 256mb+ hat. (für wotlk)
Wenn du dein Laptop kühlen willst ist das eigentlich ja schwachsinn da du nen gescheites system aufbauen musst.
Die kühlung muss direkt an die unter seite gelangen und nicht iwie von der seite oder so, z.B. nen loch in tisch sägen^^


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

discruptor schrieb:


> Ja das ist antürlich ne relativ niedrige Rate^^




Die Rate errechnet sich aus dem schlechtesten Teil, sprich das wird warscheinlich deine Grafikkarte sein.

Ich hab ne Rate von 5.6, was allerdings ebenfalls nur an der Grafikkarte liegt.


----------



## Goldendragon13 (3. Dezember 2008)

Also ich würde mal schauen ob du noch mehr Arbeitsspeicher einbauen kannst.
Das dürfte deinem System noch mal einen Leistungsschub verpassen.
Dann mal nachschauen, dass du der Graka den maximalen Speicher zuweißt.

Haste Vista 32 oder 64?


----------



## luinarda (3. Dezember 2008)

Ok.
Also erstmal nen ganz großes DANKESCHÖÖÖÖN an alle die mir helfen nicht mehr deprimiert ins Bett zu gehen (findet mein Freund auch irgendwie doof *lol*)

Also von Vista halte ich prinzipiell net viel. Da würd ich schon gerne auf XP umsteigen wenn das irgendwie geht.
Und wie gesagt wenn ich spiele habe ich sonst keine Programme an. Läuft da was im Hintergrund was ich nicht sehe? Hab grad im Task Manager geschaut, da laufen Prozesse von denen ich aber nix verstehe. Ansonsten nur das ganz normale was ich grad offen hab.

LG lui


----------



## luinarda (3. Dezember 2008)

Goldendragon13 schrieb:


> Also ich würde mal schauen ob du noch mehr Arbeitsspeicher einbauen kannst.
> Das dürfte deinem System noch mal einen Leistungsschub verpassen.
> Dann mal nachschauen, dass du der Graka den maximalen Speicher zuweißt.
> 
> Haste Vista 32 oder 64?



Wie weise ich der Karte den meisten Speicher zu ??

LG lui


----------



## powerpaket (3. Dezember 2008)

Also Arbeitsspeicher iss völlig ok. Und fürs Vista und zum einfachen Spielen reicht der Laptop auch aus. Das Problem sind Grafikeffekte in der Scherbenwelt, welche den  Grafikchip bei dir überlasten. Da kannst du wirklich nur versuchen das ein neuer Treiber verfügbar ist, mit dem du dann auch im Treiber selber die Leistungfressenden Dinge wie AntiAliasing oder Kantenglättung deaktivieren kannst. 
Leider wird sich dein Problem noch verstärken, wenn du dann in die Zangarmarschen kommst, da ab da auch eine Menge so genannter Partikeleffekte deinen Chip extrem belasten. Da hilft leider nur ein neuer Laptop/Rechner oder tief in die Tasche greifen und eine externe Grafikkarte(die einen externen Monitor benötigt und daher wohl eher ungeeignet ist).

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass das mit dem langsamer werden wenn der Grafikchip heiss wird nicht auf deine Grafiklösung zutrifft. Wenn die zu heiss wird schaltet das Gerät ab.


----------



## Flipste (3. Dezember 2008)

morgen!
Da wollt ich auch ma kurz nachfragen. Seit dem 3.0.er patch ist bei mir die Leistung extrem gefallen. Vorher immer 50-70 fps, in der alten sowie in der bc Welt.
Bezweifel irgendwie, dass n Laptop mit 3 gb ram, 2.8 dual core und 1 gb grafikkarte da Probleme macht.. Hat vielleicht einer ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? Hab davon nicht wirklich viel Ahnung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sharwen (3. Dezember 2008)

hatte das gleiche problem mit meinem Laptop seit dem Wotlk patch, bis ich vor kurzem bei der Auflösung das Multisampling vo 2x auf 1x runtergesetzt habe.

Jetzt läufts extrem besser, die fps haben sich auf 30-40 erhöht. Vorher warn es 10-15


----------



## Clive aka Phan (3. Dezember 2008)

welches betriebssystem nutz du ? windows xp oder vista ? wenn vista gebsch dir nen tip hau es runter das frist einfach zu viel speicher  musste ich auch letzens machen seit dem kann ich sogar laggfrei durch dalaran heizen als ich sag nur es lohnt sich =D


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

Flipste schrieb:


> morgen!
> Da wollt ich auch ma kurz nachfragen. Seit dem 3.0.er patch ist bei mir die Leistung extrem gefallen. Vorher immer 50-70 fps, in der alten sowie in der bc Welt.
> Bezweifel irgendwie, dass n Laptop mit 3 gb ram, 2.8 dual core und 1 gb grafikkarte da Probleme macht.. Hat vielleicht einer ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? Hab davon nicht wirklich viel Ahnung
> 
> ...



Die Antwort gefällt dir sicherlich nicht, hatte aber ebenfalls das Problem mit dem neuen Rechner und hat auch das Addons rausziehen nixmehr geholfen,
ich musste meine Festplatte formatieren, ich hoffe hier kommt noch jemand mit nem besseren Vorschlag, damit ichs später auch weiß o:


----------



## Flipste (3. Dezember 2008)

hm also ich hab halt vista.
versteh nur nicht wieso das erst seit 3.0. so war. vorher mit 50 fps durch shat gelaufen oO


----------



## noizycat (3. Dezember 2008)

Hab das gleiche Problem, seit Wrath stößt mein Laptop an seine Grenzen ... gehe auch von der relativ miesen Graka aus. *seufz*


----------



## powerpaket (3. Dezember 2008)

Flipste schrieb:


> morgen!
> Da wollt ich auch ma kurz nachfragen. Seit dem 3.0.er patch ist bei mir die Leistung extrem gefallen. Vorher immer 50-70 fps, in der alten sowie in der bc Welt.
> Bezweifel irgendwie, dass n Laptop mit 3 gb ram, 2.8 dual core und 1 gb grafikkarte da Probleme macht.. Hat vielleicht einer ne Idee woran das liegen könnte? Hab davon nicht wirklich viel Ahnung
> 
> ...



Leute  die Menge des Arbeitsspeichers ist doch gar nicht entscheidend. Wichtig ist doch viel mehr was  der CHip der Grafikkarte leisten kann. In den Prospekten der Läden sehen so große Grafikspeicher toll aus haben aber so gut wie nix mit der wirklichen Leistung zu tun. Und fürs WoW reichen da locker 64MB oder 128MB Videospeicher aus. Alles was wirklich zählt sind die technischen Eigenschaften des Grafikchips. Und die sind bei dem Laptop des Threaderstellers leider   naja   sehr gering.


----------



## Flipste (3. Dezember 2008)

powerpaket schrieb:


> Leute  die Menge des Arbeitsspeichers ist doch gar nicht entscheidend. Wichtig ist doch viel mehr was  der CHip der Grafikkarte leisten kann. In den Prospekten der Läden sehen so große Grafikspeicher toll aus haben aber so gut wie nix mit der wirklichen Leistung zu tun. Und fürs WoW reichen da locker 64MB oder 128MB Videospeicher aus. Alles was wirklich zählt sind die technischen Eigenschaften des Grafikchips. Und die sind bei dem Laptop des Threaderstellers leider   naja   sehr gering.




nuja. hat sich denn von bc zu wotlk soviel verändert, dass man von 70 fps auf 10 fällt oO? kann 
doch irgendwo auch net sein. ich merk zumindest nicht so nen krassen unterschied. grafik runterstellen bringt genausowenig. un ob ich fenster spiele oder nicht ändert auch nix^^


----------



## teroa (3. Dezember 2008)

powerpaket schrieb:


> Leute  die Menge des Arbeitsspeichers ist doch gar nicht entscheidend.



falsch in wow ist der Arbeitspeicher wichtig...


----------



## Ezaron (3. Dezember 2008)

über mir /sign




Flipste schrieb:


> nuja. hat sich denn von bc zu wotlk soviel verändert, dass man von 70 fps auf 10 fällt oO? kann
> doch irgendwo auch net sein. ich merk zumindest nicht so nen krassen unterschied. grafik runterstellen bringt genausowenig. un ob ich fenster spiele oder nicht ändert auch nix^^



Die Grafik wurde höher geschraubt, fällt nicht nur auf WOTLK zurück, allgemein auch für BC und pre BC..
Arbeitsspeicher macht dahingehend etwas aus, dass Addons ziemlich viel verbrauchen, und dadurch eine Rate
schon ziemlich schnell und krass absinken kann.


----------



## powerpaket (3. Dezember 2008)

teroa schrieb:


> falsch in wow ist der Arbeitspeicher wichtig...




Upps sry. Hast Recht sollte GRAFIKSPEICHER heissen. *Asche auf mein graues Haupt kipp*

Und ja scheint sich ne Menge geändert zu haben seit dem Lichking..  Mehr Shadereffekte und so Krams, die da die Onboardlösungen von Laptops und ältere Grafikkarten ziemlich(über)fordern.
Aber die Neuerungen sind hauptsächlich in den AddOns zu finden.


----------



## Telay (3. Dezember 2008)

also ich spiele auf nem acer aspire one wenn ich unterwegs bin und es geht auch! 
alles runter (grafik) und es ist gut man kann nicht raiden aber zu lv ist es ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also denke ich nicht das es an der grafikkarte liegt einfach mal ein paar addons ausschalten ^^


----------



## Flipste (3. Dezember 2008)

Telay schrieb:


> Die Grafik wurde höher geschraubt, fällt nicht nur auf WOTLK zurück, allgemein auch für BC und pre BC..
> Arbeitsspeicher macht dahingehend etwas aus, dass Addons ziemlich viel verbrauchen, und dadurch eine Rate
> schon ziemlich schnell und krass absinken kann.




naja. wie gesagt. vor wotlk patch waren es 60 fps im durchschnitt und nach dem patch nurnoch 15.. ich hab die selbe rate bei wotlk mit dem neuen laptop, wie bei bc mit meinem alten rechner. und der hatte 512 ram, und nicht 3gb..
ka. ich glaub halt net dass es an der leistung von meinem laptop an sich liegt. wenn ich irgendwo langreite/fliege und hab nur 8 fps oO
Wär das nur in Dalaran wärs ja np..
und Addons benutz ich nur bartender, omen und recount. Ich bezweifel, dass diese die Leistung so runterhauen. Naja und wie gesagt: Grafik runterstellen bringt irgendwie auch nichts. dann hab ich vielleicht 4 frames mehr..


----------



## Goldendragon13 (3. Dezember 2008)

Wenn der TE nur 2GB Arbeitsspeicher hat und Vista laufen hat, ist das meiner meinung nach ein bisschen wenig.
Vista braucht bei mir etwa 1,2 GB Arbeitsspeicher. Er hat ne Shared Memory Graka... wenn diese nur 256 MB
nutzt, dann bleibt meiner Meinung nach nicht mehr viel für das Spiel über!

Auf meinem alten Rechner hatte ich auch eine s.... Graka drin und 1GB Arbeitsspeicher. Da hatte ich immer etwa
5 FPS in Shatt. Als ich mir dann einen weiteren 1GB Riegel eingebaut habe hatte ich 45 FPS.

Ich denke es könnte Ihm etwas helfen den Arbeitsspeicher zu erhöhen.


----------



## luinarda (3. Dezember 2008)

Ihr..

Wie kann ich denn auf XP umrüsten. Vielleicht hab ich ja dann schon wieder nen bischen mehr. Muss dann erstmal reichen bis zum neuen PC oder was auch immer. 
Bin halt mehr der laptop Fan aber die kosten dann ja nen Vermögen.

LG lui


----------



## Naebuu.Thrall (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo luinarda,

da ich auch ein Laptop hab auf dem ich hin und wieder spiele und nicht nur BC sondern auch WoLK und mein Laptop ca. 4 Jahre alt und von den Leistungseckdaten gegenüber deinem Laptop deutlich geringer ausfällt, würde ich mal folgendes vorschlagen:

Das einzige an dem du im Bereich deiner Hardware etwas drehen kannst, ist der Speicher der deiner Grafikkarte zugeordnet ist, ich nehme an, die Karte hat in der Basis 256 MB RAM fest und weitere (bis zu) 512 MB lassen sich vom Hauptspeicher im Bios zuordnen - letzteres hast du vermutlich getan in der Annahme, deine Grafikkarte würde hierdurch performanter, dies stimmt jedoch leider nur teilweise, denn erst wenn sehr aufwendige Texturen benutzt werden, kommt das mehr an Speicher der Grafik auch zu gute, im Normalfall kann es sogar sein, dass das Gesamtsystem etwas ausgebremst wird, weil du statt 2 GB nun nur noch 1,5 GB übrig hast.

Im Bereich Betriebssystem läuft wahrscheinlich Windows XP drauf, welches SP ist relativ egal, wichtig hier ist, das die nicht wirklich benötigten Dienste und eventuelle Hintergrundprogramme die sich auch im Tray einnisten nichht laufen, wenn du wow spielen willst, manchmal machen diese Trayprgs einige 100 MB aus, zudem solltest du deine Auslagerungsdatei nicht dynamisch von windows verwalten lassen, besser ist, du trägst hier bei anfangs- und endwert das selbe ein, 4096 MB reichen allemal, dies bringt einige zusätzliche Prozente an Systemleistung, vor allem gerade dann wenn es sowieso schon was heiss zu geht.

Von deinen Grafikkarten- und sonstigen Treibern her solltest du zusehen, auf dem aktuellen Stand zu sein.

Zu den Grafikeinstellungen von wow selbst kann ich dir nur dazu raten, lieber in einer etwas geringeren Auflösung wie 1024 x 768 bei 24 bit Farbtiefe zu spielen, als direkt mit einer hohen Auflösung anzufangen.

Addons können im Interface-Ordner liegen, sollten aber bei deinem Charakter erstmal abgeschaltet (deaktiviert) sein.

In den Grafikeinstellungen sollten sich alle Schieberegler ausnahmslos ganz links befinden und auch kein Antialize eingeschaltet sein (wird gern vergessen) ;-)

Wenn du merkst, dass das wow eingermassen rund läuft (superhohe reine fps-werte sind hier augenwischerei 25+FPS reichen, wichtiger ist es, wie es sich anfühlt und wie die Latenz zum Server ist 100-200ms fühlen sich gut an und bis zu 400ms lassen sich noch einier massen spielen aber alles über 600 ist eher unspielbar), dann kannst du deine grafikeinstellungen versuchen stück für stück etwas anzuhbene, aber nicht mehrere Schieber auf einmal oder bis ins extrem, da hier sonst schnell zuviel Leistung gebraucht wird .

Hoffe dir bischen geholfen zu haben - viel spass weiterhin 

LG
Naebuu.Thrall

Nachtrag: Ob Windows XP oder Windows Vista ist nicht so wichtig, auch unter Vista kannst du obige Dinge ändern. VIelleicht hast du einen Freund der sich hier etwas auskennt und dir helfen kann, denn es setzt im Bereich System schon einige Kenntnisse voraus die sich nicht mal eben so erklären lassen. Die Änderungen im Bereich WoW selbst solltest du jedoch auch so vornehmen könnnen - viel erfolg.


----------



## luinarda (3. Dezember 2008)

Steh grad an der Ehrenfeste. Hab alle Addons aus und alle Effekte runtergeschraubt. Und meine Rate bleibt 5....


----------



## Wagga (3. Dezember 2008)

Nur ne Idee, musst du mal gucken obs was aktuelles gibt.
Es gibt externe USB /eSATA grafikkarten.
Vielleicht helfen die ja.
Hier gibts eine "Externe" 3850 fürs Notebook, vielleicht hilft das ja, ich finde das sehr interessant, dann kann man vielleicht doch schon jetzt und in Zukunft sein Notebook mit einer Graka aufrüsten :-)


----------

